# 2013 Tarmacs



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

A quick google search today yeilded the first peeks at the upcoming model year...

2013 specialized bikes tarmac sport road bike - 90E6-6149#

I don't know. Doesn't seem like a very "Spesh" paintjob. I didn't like the 2012's at first, but grew fond of them. Can't wait to see the higher end models...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting price,great opportunity to approach the Tarmac concept.


----------

